# الكتب والمخطوطات > مجلس المخطوطات >  فهارس مخطوطات المكتبة الظاهرية

## بهاءالدين حسين

السلام عليكم اخوتي في الله الى كل الباحثين متوفرعندي فهارس الحديث للشيخ محمد ناصر الدين الالباني في المكتبه الظاهريه يحددالفهرس كتب الحديث في المكتبه الظاهريه والموجوده حاليا في مكتبه الاسد وفهارس كتب الفقه الحنفي والنحو فاي موضوع تحتاجون احاول ان اجده لكم في الفهرس ان شاء الله وكذلك توجد عندي فهارس المخطوطات الغير محققه في مكتبه المسجد النبوي عملت على اخراجها الغير محققه والتي قيد البحث للذي يحتاجها اني ان شاء الله حاضر والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

جزاك الله خيرًا أخانا بهاء الدين حسين ، ونشكر لك حرصك على نفع إخوانك ، جعل الله ذلك في ميزان حسناتك .

----------


## الدكتور طه الحمداني

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أخي الكريم : بوركت وبورك جهدك الطيب ونفعك الله منه  وننتفع منه إن شاء الله ، أخي متى من انتهيت من جردك للمخطوطات الغير محققة في المدينة المنورة ( حرسها الله) نود اعلامنا بما توصلت لغرض الإنتفاع منها  مع خالص شكري وتقديري لجنابكم الغالي .

----------


## المجتهد

لو صورت ما لديك من فهارس ووضعتها هنا كان أفضل .

شكر الله سعيكم .

----------


## احمد291000

جزالكم الله خيرا و نفع بكم ...
أريد صورة لمخطوط  (جزء ابن ثرثال) و الذي يحفظ بالمكتبة باسم (جزء فيه من حديث ابي عبد الله الحسين المحاملي...).
و لك جزيل الشكر.

----------


## محمدكمال الأنصاري

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته 
أخي العزيز بهاء الدين حسين 
أشكر لك هذا الطرح الرائع وجزاك الله كل خير .*
*أريد منك إرسال أو نشر فهارس المخطوطات الغير 
محققه في مكتبه المسجد النبوي ، فأنا بحاجة إليها .*
*و لك جزيل الشكر .*

----------


## عبدالعزيز السعدي

السلام عليكم 
أخي بهاء انا طالب في مرحلة الدكتوراة ابحث عن مخطوط في المذهب المالكي ، فأرجو منكم أن ترشدوني إلى مخطوط في المذهب المالكي وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------

